# Modern Arnis essentials



## Morgan (Mar 4, 2008)

My question for the forum members is what do you consider the 
most essential components of Modern Arnis to be?  In other words
what 5 things should a good Modern Arnis player know and teach?

Morgan


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll give 4  
movement
distance
target
not forgetting that you and the opponent has more than a stick for weapons at this disposal


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 4, 2008)

deleted: dup post


----------



## chris arena (Mar 5, 2008)

1. 12 angles of attack and thier defenses
2. Footwork when learning the 12 angles.
3. Double Stick Sinawallis and what they really do.  For instance, Sinawalli double stick heaven. Can the student relate it to empty hand "brush-grab-strike.
4. Anyo's (Can you do it hard style, can you do it soft style) Can you do stick anyo 1, then show the same anyo double stick. Can you do stick Anyo 1 as a two-man form?
5. DeCuardes drill from the basic 12 angles as an intro to tapi-tapi.
6. Presas Family Lock flow. Flow, Flow, Flow in everything listed above.

After one year, the student should be able to see the relation of everything listed above as kinda all one in the same. In other words he should be able to make connections from and through all.

7. Flow drills. After one year, the student should be able to do flow drills 
like the 6 and 10 count drills and then be able to step away from the flow drills and go to free flow Sumbrada. 6 and 10 count become useless once learned with the exception of breaking away into Tapi-Tapi tactical applicaion.

Chris A

8.  Flow, flow, flow, flow


----------



## Archangel M (Mar 5, 2008)

-find stick
-pick up stick
-strike enemy with stick
-dont get hit by enemy
-repeat as necessary


----------



## Morgan (Mar 5, 2008)

chris arena said:


> 1. 12 angles of attack and thier defenses
> 2. Footwork when learning the 12 angles.
> 3. Double Stick Sinawallis and what they really do. For instance, Sinawalli double stick heaven. Can the student relate it to empty hand "brush-grab-strike.
> 4. Anyo's (Can you do it hard style, can you do it soft style) Can you do stick anyo 1, then show the same anyo double stick. Can you do stick Anyo 1 as a two-man form?
> ...


 
Thank you for your serious and thoughtful input Guro Arena.  I've not seen the word "DeCuardes" used in relation to Modern Arnis, but that 
is a minor thing that I can easily research.

Morgan


----------



## chris arena (Mar 6, 2008)

Good God Y'all!  I'm a Guro!. Honestly, my wife calles me someting else! (and not so lofty)! I'm just Chris, simple as that!

Anyway, De Cuerdas means "close quarters" (or somthing like that). Basically, it is the next step up from the standard 12 count brush, grab, strike that we do in the basic counters of the 12 strikes. But now,every strike that you counter, your partner immediately counters your counter and throws a return stike to you head NOTE: In DeCuerdas play all return strikes are head shots! So, after you counter his strike, Flow directly into a number 2 strike, in which your partner will do return the strike with his brush, grab and return another head shot to you in which you will return an angle 3 attack. and so forth. then, at the end of the twelve strikes the order is reversed and you counter all of you partner's counters to your initial strikes.

This steps up the drill another notch and gets a bit more aggressive and sets the stage for tactical tapi-tapi or Sinawalli Boxing Play.

Note: There are tapes on all of these drills on the newer Remy Presas Tapes that have been held back for release and should now be avaliable. I have been lucky enough to play with them for a few years. Definately get the DeQuerdas tape and the "empty hand tapi-tapi" tape.
Both of these tapes will help you take Tapi-Tapi out of the realm of "Here is my hand, throw me" B.S. into a more fluid tactical practice. Besides, I really, really enjoy watching Ken Smith winch in pain about 1000 times in these sets. I've never met the man but I feel his pain!

Have fun

Chris Arena
Enthusiastic Intermediatte


----------



## stickarts (Mar 6, 2008)

For me, The flow, and counter the counter are what make modern arnis modern arnis. :0)


----------



## modarnis (Mar 15, 2008)

I think Sheldon, Frank, and Chris summed it all up nicely.  Professor Presas always stressed basics to me privately, although he rarely taught absolute basics in a seminar setting.  Working slowly, repetition, and more repetition were always in order.  Often whe I had the chance to work privately, we would drill the same thing slowly, sitting down, often for hours.

My top 5 would be

1.  Angles of attack (stick, empty hand, and knife) with footwork
2.  Counters to 12 angles (Blocks, cuts, slices, evasive footwork)
3.  Single sinawali and applications (stick or empty hand)
4.  Basic Slap off drill (releases from block check counter )
5.  Basic tapi tapi (block check counter with sweep strokes, releases and basic patterns)

  In my opinionalmost everything else can be extracted from this basic material.  The big however comes from a need to really practice and overpractice this material first


----------



## Morgan (Mar 16, 2008)

modarnis said:


> I think Sheldon, Frank, and Chris summed it all up nicely. Professor Presas always stressed basics to me privately, although he rarely taught absolute basics in a seminar setting. Working slowly, repetition, and more repetition were always in order. Often whe I had the chance to work privately, we would drill the same thing slowly, sitting down, often for hours.
> 
> My top 5 would be
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your suggestions, ModArnis, I really appriciate your input.

Morgan


----------



## Tswolfman (May 12, 2008)

basic stick work 
footwork
basic flow drills
translations from stick to hand and back


----------

